# Oh My God :(



## Luke's_mummy

I'm Late! Oh shit my period is late. Luke will be 3 months tomorrow and my period hasn't come yet, i was due either yesterday or Sunday and it still hasn't come and I dont feel like it is coming either..... eeeeeeeeek! I know I said i wanted them close together, but this is not quite what i was planning!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh my...

I'm late too...


----------



## Ezza

Me too, Alex is 3months old and i still havent come on for a 2nd time, im 13/4 days over now. :/ 
xxx


----------



## MommahSarah

why dont you all test? only way to find out


----------



## Ezza

Im just going to wait and see :) As I breastfed for the first 6/7 weeks could be that my body hasnt returned to normal. So waiting.... If i am i am, knowing sooner wont change anything... Lol :) xxx


----------



## clogsy90

Ezza said:


> Im just going to wait and see :) As I breastfed for the first 6/7 weeks could be that my body hasnt returned to normal. So waiting.... If i am i am, knowing sooner wont change anything... Lol :) xxx

i'm pretty much the same as you, and know the chances of me being pregnant are slim as we have always used condoms since she was born


----------



## Kerrie-x

My AF has been all over the place since i had my daughter, it takes time to get back to normal


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

It can take time for regular periods to be established after giving birth girls, try not to fret too much. 

xoxox


----------



## Lauraxamy

See how it goes and if you're still unsure and don't get your AF then test, :hugs:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

GAH! I posted a reply on the wrong thread. Stupid computer :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

i agree with the others girls :)

either that or your all gonna end up like me :rofl:! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> i agree with the others girls :)
> 
> either that or your all gonna end up like me :rofl:! x

:rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

;) x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

We had sex one time without a condom and my af had reurned regular for the firt 2 periods I had after giving birth which is why I'm so worried... I'm gonna wait a couple more days and then test if nothing. Xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Good luck hun! x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

good luck girls. let us know what happens. :hugs:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I will. Thanks girls :) x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I hope everyone gets what they want. Keep us posted!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

How do u do it Sarah?


----------



## sarah0108

i dont know :rofl: i ask myself that every day lol!

joking, well kind of i actually dont know. i just get on with it becuse i have to. dont get me wrong some days i just break down and want to give up BUT i spend all week with them alone and i do love seeing them both together and i know it will be worth it :D just have to tell myself ill feel better when the sleepless nights are over haha (and harriets tantrums ;)) x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Having them close together is rough but it's pretty cute when they are able to interact with each other a little more. Good for you *Sarah*! Hang in there. Remember, you are not the 1st woman to go through this. Many have already done it and lived to tell the tale! You will too.


----------



## MiissMuffet

How old was Harriet when you got pregnant again? how to you cart them around with them both being so little? does she feel left out at all? What about when you are tending to baby and harriet is getting into things? Sorry for all the questions, just i would like to know coz i want a close age gap but i'm not sure how i would manage. Ella is a dream baby though we have had no sleepless nights or anything she is pretty cruisy so hopefully she will stay that way as a toddler.


----------



## sarah0108

MiissMuffet said:


> How old was Harriet when you got pregnant again? *she was 14weeks when i fell pregnant haha * how to you cart them around with them both being so little? * well i have my double buggy for going out, but if i need to get them out somewhere i have to juggle carrying both of them very hard! but is easier now Harriet walks, although she always decides to sit on the floor and scream when i need her to be good haha!* does she feel left out at all? * Well she does get jealous sometimes, she likes to make sure she is RIGHT there when i change his nappy so she sits on my knee so i cant see, she will pull his bottle or dummy out if she wants attention or she will throw a toy or smack him . But these occassions dont always happen  most of the time shes fine. Shes very independant anyway and has always enjoyed sitting playing by her sefl just pottering around chatting haha! *What about when you are tending to baby and harriet is getting into things? * Yeah she can do but i tend to trying keep us all in one room if i can so it makes it easier that i dont have to leave the room often. She does do naughty things sometimes but because i can keep an eye on her its not so bad haha! *
> Sorry for all the questions, just i would like to know coz i want a close age gap but i'm not sure how i would manage. Ella is a dream baby though we have had no sleepless nights or anything she is pretty cruisy so hopefully she will stay that way as a toddler.

:flower:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Sarah you're like super Mum lol


----------



## msp_teen

I too amend you Sarah! I know it must be hard, but you seem to be doing great with 2 babies and Kim keep us posted on whats going on, I hope everything turns out the way you want it to!


----------



## sarah0108

im not :blush: x x


----------



## Mellie1988

Periods can take a while to get back to normal :thumbup: I wouldn't worry just yet....give it another week or two :) 

And Sarah, I find my 2 yr gap hard at times so I salute you too! lol 
x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thankyou for that Sarah! :D xx


----------



## annawrigley

sarah IS supermum! im glad you all agree with me :smug:


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> sarah IS supermum! im glad you all agree with me :smug:

I think the only person that wouldn't agree with you is Sarah ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

flutterbywing said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> sarah IS supermum! im glad you all agree with me :smug:
> 
> I think the only person that wouldn't agree with you is Sarah ;)Click to expand...

its so true :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

MiissMuffet said:


> Thankyou for that Sarah! :D xx

No probs :winkwink: 


annawrigley said:


> sarah IS supermum! im glad you all agree with me :smug:

:rofl: shush you!! 



flutterbywing said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> sarah IS supermum! im glad you all agree with me :smug:
> 
> I think the only person that wouldn't agree with you is Sarah ;)Click to expand...

 Maybe :haha:



PreggoEggo said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> sarah IS supermum! im glad you all agree with me :smug:
> 
> I think the only person that wouldn't agree with you is Sarah ;)Click to expand...
> 
> its so true :haha:Click to expand...

 :haha:

i amend my nanna more, her age gap with my uncle and mum was 1year 2 days !!

he was born jan7th mum was born a year later jan9th and guess what... my birthday is Jan8th :D :happydance: x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sarah- My age gap is a bit bigger (22mths) but it does get easier. Mine are 5 & 6 now and no longer in nappies etc, so easier that side of things. They go to school so have routine and peace (unless its the holidays LOL) and they are generally more independent so I do get a bit more time to myself (and a full nights sleep). Its hard work but nothing better than seeing your children grow up close. :D


----------



## samone00

yea it takes time but tbh.i think its not responsible to have unprotected sex or not use bc after having a child


----------



## Tasha

EmzyMathRuby said:


> Sarah- My age gap is a bit bigger (22mths) but it does get easier. Mine are 5 & 6 now and no longer in nappies etc, so easier that side of things. They go to school so have routine and peace (unless its the holidays LOL) and they are generally more independent so I do get a bit more time to myself (and a full nights sleep). Its hard work but nothing better than seeing your children grow up close. :D

Totally agree with this, mine are 6 and 5 too with a 15 month age gap and they are the best of friends, they cried when Morgan went to school as it was there first day apart, they are great play mates and Morgan says he will marry Naomi-Mae when they are older because he loves her so much :cloud9: But yes it does get easier. 

My Nan had a similar age gap to your Nanna Sarah, with my dad and one of his brothers, his brother was born in the September and my Dad the following August meaning they were in the same class :haha:

Good luck to you girls with missing AF, I hope that the outcome is whatever you want it to be :hugs:


----------



## Lauraxamy

My Grandma is one of 8 and they are all close together! The eldest two are the same age for 3 days :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

samone00 said:


> yea it takes time but tbh.i think its not responsible to have unprotected sex or not use bc after having a child

slightly uncalled for. dont think anyone was here for a telling-off from you :winkwink:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

annawrigley said:


> samone00 said:
> 
> 
> yea it takes time but tbh.i think its not responsible to have unprotected sex or not use bc after having a child
> 
> slightly uncalled for. dont think anyone was here for a telling-off from you :winkwink:Click to expand...


Yeah and I bet that comment wouldn't have been made if we were all older 'eh.


----------



## fantastica

samone00 said:


> yea it takes time but tbh.i think its not responsible to have unprotected sex or not use bc after having a child

It's funny how you're judging...yet you're not even using correct grammar.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

samone00 said:


> yea it takes time but tbh.i think its not responsible to have unprotected sex or not use bc after having a child

:dohh:


----------



## samone00

um...yea iam using correct grammar and im sure if iwas dumb i would still be in school sixteen and im allready out of school being a teen mom is alearning experience so you learn and donot slip up agian of course we love our lo,s but thats not responsible and thats being honest


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

she didnt post this to be judged so if you dont have anything nice to say just dont post. obviously people make mistakes and slip up and im sure nobody in here regrets that slip up because i know everyone on here loves their LO more than anything. you get caught up in the heat of the moment and dont think. im sure everyone in here has done that. i dont know why people have to get so judgemental. this site is here for people to support each other and help each other out. whos going to want to come back if they cant even post without getting rude judgemental comments?


----------



## MiissMuffet

There's always someone isn't there :dohh:


----------



## Jellyt

Deleted post.


----------



## faolan5109

Honestly man it happens, and we have all been there. ANd yeah if it turns out you are its double the love and smiles you know?:hugs: It will be tough but when they are grown and all your friend just start having babies you can laugh and watch them run around like we are now.:haha:

ANd I agree with everyone here, most of us here did slip hence the fact we all have children so none of us should judge anyone else eh? Would not be very nice if someone did that to you if the position was reversed.


----------



## Dragonfly

thread to long,but where you breastfeeding or anything? takes time if you where for period to return mine took 8 months. I also bought tons of tests just in case as the no period made me nervous. 

whats going on in here anyway someone recap for me?


----------



## Dragonfly

samone00 said:


> um...yea* iam *using correct grammar and im sure if *iwas* dumb i would still be in school sixteen and* im allready* out of school being a teen mom is *alearning* experience so you learn and *donot* slip up *agian* of course we love our lo,s but *thats *not responsible and thats being honest

And who are you to say that her mum? and you are not using correct grammar and spelling either. Just thought I would point that out. Although that's not important to me I wouldn't want you thinking your much higher than anyone in here because of it.


----------



## Jellyt

Dragonfly said:


> samone00 said:
> 
> 
> um...yea iam using correct grammar and im sure ifiwas dumb i would still be in school sixteen and im allready out of school being a teen mom is alearning experience so you learn and donot slip up agian of course we love our lo,s but thats not responsible and thats being honest
> 
> I don't think it matters if someone uses correct grammar here or not but if you think that this is correct grammar, oh dear.
> 
> Anyway, this is not what the thread's about. Everyone makes mistakes and people aren't going to feel comfortable posting here for support if they are going to get judged. I know it'll be hard if you are pregnant again but it'd be amazing to watch your children grow up together with the small age gap... and if not, you can do things the way you planned. We are here for you :hugs:. Hope you get the results you want xxxClick to expand...


----------



## fantastica

Lol...I know it's not important, it's just funny when people are trying to judge someone else! It doesn't really matter obviously! I was joking. 

Any news hun?? taken a test?? xx


----------



## Dragonfly

fantastica said:


> Lol...I know it's not important, it's just funny when people are trying to judge someone else! It doesn't really matter obviously! I was joking.
> 
> Any news hun?? taken a test?? xx

At least I get what you where getting at. :thumbup:


----------



## flutterbywing

samone00 said:


> um...yea iam using correct grammar and im sure if iwas dumb i would still be in school sixteen and im allready out of school being a teen mom is alearning experience so you learn and donot slip up agian of course we love our lo,s but thats not responsible and thats being honest

I think I must be the dumb one because I don't understand a word of this. Aside from that I really don't understand why certain people feel the need to judge others, it's so unhelpful.

Alice hun, hope you are ok :D


----------



## sequeena

OP good luck!

Forget those who are judging you, perhaps they should get off the computer and live their own life ;)

If you do turn out to be pregnant I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine. There is a famous quote 'Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok it's not yet the end' :flower:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks everyone. Sorry to say that I had to buy formula for luke and some food. Shopping so I didn't manage to have the money left to get a test. I literaly have NO money what so ever. I get paid on Tuesday so I will have to wait until then to test. Still no sign of af though. Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## **angel**

Goodluck hun...Im having 2 close and am rather scared lol!! But ignore the dozy mare up there!! we all do it (I did) But no matter how scared I am bout having 2 under 2 I wouldnt change the outcome for the world xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck :) xx


----------



## lily123

Good luck Alice, hope your okay hun xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks girls :) just waiting on Tuesday now. What ever happens happens 'eh.


----------



## Jellyt

Good luck hun, hope everything works out for you xxx


----------



## sarah0108

samone00 said:


> um...yea iam using correct grammar and im sure if iwas dumb i would still be in school sixteen and im allready out of school being a teen mom is alearning experience so you learn and donot slip up agian of course we love our lo,s but thats not responsible and thats being honest

i dont usually join in with arguements but i have two close together and dont see them as 'slipping up' :shrug: i got pregnant with max using contraception so having two babies close together as a teen doesnt make you irresponsible :wacko:.
p.s. whats school got to do with it ;)
BUt thats my 2 cents worth and im not coming back on here to argue (but will be stalking for Alice's results :rofl:)
anyway good luck Alice. Let us know :D x


----------



## lizardbreath

well put sarah


----------



## msp_teen

Good Luck hun! Always remember everything happens for a reason. There's no shame in it, and ignore ignorant people!


----------



## hopeandpray

Good luck :hugs: as a non-pregnant teen I can 100% say that I don't judge you and look at anyone that is a good mum at any age with respect and nothing else


----------



## Tasha360

i was guna say ill send you a few tests, they are only i'cs and yours if you want them hun but they mite not get to you before tuesday anyway. Oh and if this pregnancy sticks i will have less than a yr between my 2 youngest xx


----------



## mommieoftwo

Hope you get the result you want! Theres 19 months between my two and yes it is tough but I hope it'll get easier.
Just take a test and good luck!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Well I tested and I'm not pregnant. In a way it's a bit sad. But it's for the best to wait a couple more months :) thanks for all the support ladies xxx


----------



## sequeena

mummy2b17 said:


> Well I tested and I'm not pregnant. In a way it's a bit sad. But it's for the best to wait a couple more months :) thanks for all the support ladies xxx

:hugs: It is sad but you're right it's a better idea to wait until you're actually ready for another LO :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: anyway hun :D

hopefully next time will be when your ready ;) x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

At least you have some extra time to prepare. Right? Glad you found out!


----------



## lily123

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

:hugs: x


----------



## Jellyt

:hugs:


----------



## MommahSarah

did you other original posters test?


----------



## MiissMuffet

MommahSarah said:


> did you other original posters test?

i'm too scared to :shock:


----------



## annawrigley

im testing next saturday


----------



## MiissMuffet

you too Anna!?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Alright girls, I'm swearing off sex now. I don't want to be the next one on a 2WW! Although how funny would it be if we all ended up in Teen Pregnancy together again? :haha:

Andi, test! test! test! (Peer pressure, is it working? :winkwink:)


----------



## MiissMuffet

I actually think I had what was an implantation bleed the other day. I thought oh yup here is my period but then nothing came. it was just like a little spotting on pink/brown in my knicker :blush: And my mouth tasted of metal a few days back which i had b4 i found out i was pregnant with Ella. 
i believe how many of us are on the 2ww!!!!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Im not on the 2ww! Im so bloody broody though im kind of jealous of you girls lol

I WILL wait until next summer... :help:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I cant wait till october! Me and Oh are ttc numbewr 2 in october XD


----------



## Jellyt

Aww I can't wait to TTC either! Aww Alice good luck! I hope all of you girls get the results you want. What are you feeling about possibly being pregnant again?


----------



## leoniebabey

oh mi gosh, i didnt realise there was so many of you, well good luck to you all hope you get the results you want
i really want another one, ive managed to convince OH that i can have one but i aint allowed yet !


----------



## annawrigley

MiissMuffet said:


> you too Anna!?

yup :argh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> im testing next saturday

which saturday? the 21st? or the 28th? what time should I be stalking you at :rofl:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Lol I'm jelous I'm SO broody! I MUST WAIT!


----------



## shelx

its good for silblings to be close in age ;)

good luck girlies who have still to test :D
xx


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im testing next saturday
> 
> which saturday? the 21st? or the 28th? what time should I be stalking you at :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: the 28th! umm probably about 10am, not sure what that would be your time, its 4pm as i post this...


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Anyone seen my new ticker ;)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Alice your making me jealous!

Congrats in advance though :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Good luck to all the girlies waiting to test. Hope you get the result that you want. I'm currently 9 days late and so worried. I kept feeling like I was going o come on and then nothing :$ I'm pretty sure it because I've been really stressed recently.


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow that's so soon Alice! Your ticker is siomilar to mine :winkwink:

I need to test, i am s***ing myself! i am quite positive i'm pregnant, or maybe its coz i am so scared. :wacko:


----------



## lizardbreath

MiissMuffet said:


> I need to test, i am s***ing myself! i am quite positive i'm pregnant, or maybe its coz i am so scared. :wacko:

I was exactly like you with this baby but I couldnt be happier it just happened sooner then we had expected. so you should test


----------



## MiissMuffet

lizardbreath said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> I need to test, i am s***ing myself! i am quite positive i'm pregnant, or maybe its coz i am so scared. :wacko:
> 
> I was exactly like you with this baby but I couldnt be happier it just happened sooner then we had expected. so you should testClick to expand...

I'm gonna go get a test later today :shock:


----------



## lizardbreath

hope you get the results you want.


----------



## rockys-mumma

MiissMuffet said:


> I'm gonna go get a test later today :shock:



Ooohh stalking! Hope you get the answer you want :) x


----------



## Lauraxamy

mummy2b17 said:


> Anyone seen my new ticker ;)

Omg congrats in advance, I hope all goes well :shrug:

To the rest of the girls hope you all get the result you want :hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

tell us asap. I can only stalk this thread for so long! lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mummy2b17 said:


> Anyone seen my new ticker ;)

awe, im jealous


----------



## MiissMuffet

It was negative. feel somewhat releieved really. Not long until we can try for our next anyway and i'm in no hurry, i want to give Ella my undivided attention for a little longer :) I will test in a few days anyway :)


----------



## MommahSarah

why is everyone in such a rush to be pregnant again?! your babys are so little.. why dont you take time to enjoy them while you can.. you never know...


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'm not in a rush. Me and my OH want to have our kids with a fairly close age gap as we feel it would be nicer for them as they grow up, and at the end of the day, just because I have another baby doesn't mean I wont enjoy Luke. Keep your negative opinions to yourself please hon. At the end of the day everyone makes their own choices of what is right for them.


----------



## MommahSarah

there not negitive comments. i lost my daughter and never got to spend all the time with her i wanted. its much harder having kids really close together. and you dont have to be rude to me it was an honest question. just curious why everyone was in such a hurry


----------



## rockys-mumma

mummy2b17 said:


> I'm not in a rush. Me and my OH want to have our kids with a fairly close age gap as we feel it would be nicer for them as they grow up, and at the end of the day, just because I have another baby doesn't mean I wont enjoy Luke. Keep your negative opinions to yourself please hon. At the end of the day everyone makes their own choices of what is right for them.


Agreed! My OH has 6 brothers and they are spread out alot, eldest is 28, youngest is 10. His mum always said she regrets the big age gaps as they never got along with eachother as they were always into different things at different times. They grew up together but not with eachother iykwim! I'm going to be TTC when LO is around 18 months, only because of uni commitments, if it was different circumstances I would be ttc sooner :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

MommahSarah said:


> there not negitive comments. i lost my daughter and never got to spend all the time with her i wanted. its much harder having kids really close together. and you dont have to be rude to me it was an honest question. just curious why everyone was in such a hurry


Sorry for your loss :hugs:

I dont think she meant to be rude though, I think its just each to their own. Some want them closer together, some dont :flower:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks Joely. I wasn't meaning to be rude and I am very sorry for your loss. All I was trying to say is just because I want to have my children close together doesn't mean that I am in a hurry. I don't quite understand why you think that having more than one child means that I wont get to enjoy my Lukey.


----------



## sequeena

Oh girlies I applaud you for wanting your LO's to be close in age. When my LO finally comes along I don't think we'll try for another one until he/she is around 5


----------



## annawrigley

MommahSarah said:


> why is everyone in such a rush to be pregnant again?! your babys are so little.. why dont you take time to enjoy them while you can.. you never know...

some of us (or maybe just me?!) are waiting to test due to accidents, no WTT ticker for me just yet :rofl:
and sorry for your loss x


----------



## Tasha

I have my fingers crossed that you all get the results you want.

I have my children close in age 15 months between the first and second, 22 months between the second and third (the third was born sleeping at term), 361 days between the third and forth, and I have been ttc the next one since a (unplanned) miscarriage three months after my youngest was born. My children are very close, they adore each other and this is what works best for us/what we want as a family. 

Whatever happens it works it self out in the end.


----------



## lizardbreath

annawrigley said:


> MommahSarah said:
> 
> 
> why is everyone in such a rush to be pregnant again?! your babys are so little.. why dont you take time to enjoy them while you can.. you never know...
> 
> some of us (or maybe just me?!) are waiting to test due to accidents, no WTT ticker for me just yet :rofl:
> and sorry for your loss xClick to expand...

my baby number 2 was an opps we were going to wait til Jaymee was a Year and a half but this baby had other plans besides 21 months is an okay gap


----------



## MommahSarah

i was only referring to the girls who are already trying to have another baby after only a few months.

and as for everyone else i wasnt saying you WONT enjoy your babies just because you have another baby so soon i just meant its going to be harder to have them so close together. forget i even said anything.. didnt realize i was going to upset so many people... this is why i never post on here.........



annawrigley said:


> MommahSarah said:
> 
> 
> why is everyone in such a rush to be pregnant again?! your babys are so little.. why dont you take time to enjoy them while you can.. you never know...
> 
> some of us (or maybe just me?!) are waiting to test due to accidents, no WTT ticker for me just yet :rofl:
> and sorry for your loss xClick to expand...


----------



## sarah0108

Stefani Max was an oops too :blush: (well kinda a contraception let down..) but i couldnt be happier!

i love having them both together, dont get me wrong its bloody hard work! And sometimes i feel so guilty i didnt get to enjoy Harriet much longer, due to pregnancy etc BUT i know it will be worth it in the long run x


----------



## lizardbreath

sarah0108 said:


> Stefani Max was an oops too :blush: (well kinda a contraception let down..) but i couldnt be happier!
> 
> i love having them both together, dont get me wrong its bloody hard work! And sometimes i feel so guilty i didnt get to enjoy Harriet much longer, due to pregnancy etc BUT i know it will be worth it in the long run x


I couldnt be happier either Jaymee already kisses my belly and stuff and this baby is actually a Really good thing 

and you are a Great mom, Harriet seems to enjoy being a Big sister


----------



## daisy74

mummy2b17 said:


> I'm Late! Oh shit my period is late. Luke will be 3 months tomorrow and my period hasn't come yet, i was due either yesterday or Sunday and it still hasn't come and I dont feel like it is coming either..... eeeeeeeeek! I know I said i wanted them close together, but this is not quite what i was planning!

he is adorable and was born on my DH bday!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## daisy74

MommahSarah said:


> why is everyone in such a rush to be pregnant again?! your babys are so little.. why dont you take time to enjoy them while you can.. you never know...

I agree 110%


----------



## daisy74

sequeena said:


> Oh girlies I applaud you for wanting your LO's to be close in age. When my LO finally comes along I don't think we'll try for another one until he/she is around 5

My girls are 19 days from being 5 years apart,I felt I gave my 1st my undivided attention for 5 years and my 2nd has her's now that oldest is almost 18 works for us and they get along pretty well for the most part....I am TTC so I will have one 18 years apart and 13 years IF I get pregnant in the next fewe months :wacko:


----------



## MiissMuffet

MommahSarah said:


> i was only referring to the girls who are already trying to have another baby after only a few months.
> 
> and as for everyone else i wasnt saying you WONT enjoy your babies just because you have another baby so soon i just meant its going to be harder to have them so close together. forget i even said anything.. didnt realize i was going to upset so many people... this is why i never post on here.........
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommahSarah said:
> 
> 
> why is everyone in such a rush to be pregnant again?! your babys are so little.. why dont you take time to enjoy them while you can.. you never know...
> 
> some of us (or maybe just me?!) are waiting to test due to accidents, no WTT ticker for me just yet :rofl:
> and sorry for your loss xClick to expand...Click to expand...

I dont think anyone said they were trying yet....


----------



## AriannasMama

I think its a personal choice, if they want their children to be close in age and they can afford it, then why say anything bad about it? Right now, I know I want to wait for 5 years because we couldnt afford another baby, if our situation changes, that plan might change too, but like I said, its a personal choice and no one can tell them they are wrong for it as long as their situation is right. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Ezza

Me and partner want to start trying again soo, my LO is 15weeks old! We want them close, just moving to a bigger house and got the money :) We are talking about waiting though for me to do to colege, then try. :) xx


----------



## annawrigley

MiissMuffet said:


> MommahSarah said:
> 
> 
> i was only referring to the girls who are already trying to have another baby after only a few months.
> 
> and as for everyone else i wasnt saying you WONT enjoy your babies just because you have another baby so soon i just meant its going to be harder to have them so close together. forget i even said anything.. didnt realize i was going to upset so many people... this is why i never post on here.........
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommahSarah said:
> 
> 
> why is everyone in such a rush to be pregnant again?! your babys are so little.. why dont you take time to enjoy them while you can.. you never know...
> 
> some of us (or maybe just me?!) are waiting to test due to accidents, no WTT ticker for me just yet :rofl:
> and sorry for your loss xClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think anyone said they were trying yet....Click to expand...

Oh sorry I thought some were :) x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I will be in just over a month


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mummy2b17 said:


> I will be in just over a month

i say good luck to you:thumbup: I wish I could TTC in a year or two, but that wont happen :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

So no need to test for me. Aunt flo came the other day. I have to admit I'm pretty glad. OH isn't ready to have any more kiddies just yet. Neither Am I. I do want atleast 2 more children though. Just not just yet. 

Has anyone else came on or tested? 

And I think it's each to their own when it comes to having more children. They know their babies and if it seems like they could benifit or get along with another baby and the parents want t have another baby soon after then why not. I'm an only child so I wouldn't really know what it's like lol b


----------



## Jellyt

PreggoEggo said:


> mummy2b17 said:
> 
> 
> I will be in just over a month
> 
> i say good luck to you:thumbup: I wish I could TTC in a year or two, but that wont happen :haha:Click to expand...

I say good luck to you too! I wish we could TTC sooner but we need a bigger house, our chinchillas need a room to themselves hehe.


----------



## annawrigley

brandonsgirl said:


> So no need to test for me. Aunt flo came the other day. I have to admit I'm pretty glad. OH isn't ready to have any more kiddies just yet. Neither Am I. I do want atleast 2 more children though. Just not just yet.
> 
> Has anyone else came on or tested?
> 
> And I think it's each to their own when it comes to having more children. They know their babies and if it seems like they could benifit or get along with another baby and the parents want t have another baby soon after then why not. I'm an only child so I wouldn't really know what it's like lol b

my AF came as well but i am still testing because you do hear of women having periods all the way through! its not likely i know but just to put my mind at rest :D i have to say i dont feel pregnant at all tho, with Noah i felt pregnant from pretty much 2 weeks after i got pregnant i just knew. but i guess every pregnancy is different. im scared for saturday i might just do it now lol x


----------



## Jellyt

annawrigley said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> So no need to test for me. Aunt flo came the other day. I have to admit I'm pretty glad. OH isn't ready to have any more kiddies just yet. Neither Am I. I do want atleast 2 more children though. Just not just yet.
> 
> Has anyone else came on or tested?
> 
> And I think it's each to their own when it comes to having more children. They know their babies and if it seems like they could benifit or get along with another baby and the parents want t have another baby soon after then why not. I'm an only child so I wouldn't really know what it's like lol b
> 
> my AF came as well but i am still testing because you do hear of women having periods all the way through! its not likely i know but just to put my mind at rest :D i have to say i dont feel pregnant at all tho, with Noah i felt pregnant from pretty much 2 weeks after i got pregnant i just knew. but i guess every pregnancy is different. im scared for saturday i might just do it now lol xClick to expand...

Yeah do it nowww!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I agree do it now haha. I wanna know the result. Lol


----------



## annawrigley

Longest 3 minutes of my life
Negative :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay congrats on bfn :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Haha thanks


----------



## Jellyt

Glad you got the result you wanted :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Congrats lol


----------

